# Identify this Turtle



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Can someone identify these turtles for me please?

I was thinking maybe Red Eared Slider - but it has no red anywhere on its head/ears


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

look like red eared to me


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

That's what I thought but there's no red on either of them


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

If you google it you should get some websites that are full of info


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

No, noway is that a red eared slider lol, cumberland slider


----------



## Pelusios (Oct 3, 2009)

The first one, with the two black dots on the plastron (belly shell) is a yellow bellied slider (trachemys Scripta Scripta). The other is a river cooter (Pseudemys concinna).


----------



## roxypup (Dec 14, 2011)

yellow bellied slider. i have 3 of these


----------



## Pelusios (Oct 3, 2009)

roxypup said:


> yellow bellied slider. i have 3 of these


There is more than one species of turtle pictured, as already stated the first one, with the two black dots on the plastron (belly shell) is a yellow bellied slider (trachemys Scripta Scripta). The other is a river cooter (Pseudemys concinna).


----------



## adam135 (Feb 16, 2012)

hey guys hope u dnt mind me butting in here lols im new to this ive just been given a full tank set up with 4 turtles 2 adults and 2 babys both bought at seprate times now the adults look fully grown they looklike the ones in the pics above 1 is bright yellow with spots on bottom shell with long tail and big claws is this a male ? also i have another adult put the patterns are pail like a grewy stripey 1 with small claws and small tail the babys are to young to tell im confused on do i have have a male and female yellow bellied or wot do i have the babys looklike yellow bellies too help and advise would be good crnt put pics on as no lead for my phne lols sorry thanks


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

That is a yellow bellied slider, judging by the size a female one.


----------

